# Visa requirement questions



## alyssa9933 (Jan 11, 2010)

My husband and I are contemplating moving to Edmunton where he has been offered a job. My apologies if this has been asked time and time again already. 

Does anyone know how hard it is to pass the medical exam required for the Visa. My husband and I are both very overweight, take blood pressure medication and my husband is a diabetic. We aren't super sickly people as long as we take our meds and have never been hospitalized. Do you think the fact that we are obese will cause us to be refused? Does anyone have any relatives or friends who are like us who were approved for their Visa?

Also, we want to bring out 4 year old cat. Other than rabies and shot requirements is there anything special we would be required to do and is there a quarantine he will have to endure or anything like that?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Alyssa


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

alyssa9933 said:


> My husband and I are contemplating moving to Edmunton where he has been offered a job. My apologies if this has been asked time and time again already.
> 
> Does anyone know how hard it is to pass the medical exam required for the Visa. My husband and I are both very overweight, take blood pressure medication and my husband is a diabetic. We aren't super sickly people as long as we take our meds and have never been hospitalized. Do you think the fact that we are obese will cause us to be refused? Does anyone have any relatives or friends who are like us who were approved for their Visa?
> 
> ...


Obesity in and of itself will not preclude you from receiving visas, however the HBP and Diabetes may well cause problems. The main measurement used is how much you, in your present situations, will cost the Canadian health system. If both your conditions are under control from medication I suspect, given how many people have these problems, you will not be refused visas.


----------

